# Cordata picture share



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

A photo I took of one of my cordata flowers.
Hope you guys like it


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful spathe and a great photo of it ... is it a "Blassii"?


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

FarCanal said:


> Beautiful spathe and a great photo of it ... is it a "Blassii"?


Correct

Thanks for comments.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------

